# Can we use an HD Capture Card to hook up a console to our laptop?



## GamingManiac (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm looking for a solution to link up my XBOX360 to my laptop as my TV has gone i for repairs.I read somewhere on the internet that the only method to do so is to use a tv tuner or capture card .Will this suffice?AVerMedia launches Game Broadcaster HD capture card for consoles and PC, at Rs. 9,250 - Video Games | Games Reviews Online in India - Video Games | Games Reviews Online in India


----------

